# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  ηλεκτρονική κλειδαριά

## Ashtaroth

ξέρει κανεις πως δουλευουν στο περίπου, αυτές οι κλειδαριές που βάζεις κάρτα για να ανοίξει η πόρτα, αλλά και πως μπορούν να παραβιαστουν;;

----------


## x9-125

Οι κάρτες αυτές που λες είναι μαγνητικές,δεν ξέρω βέβαια το πως σχηματίζουν απάνω τους τον κωδικό!Όσο για το πως παραβιάζονται είναι λίγο δύσκολο.Εξαρτάται από τον τύπο καρταναγνώστη.Στην ουσία δεν παραβιάζονται απλά μπορείς να κάνεις μια παράκαμψη.Και όπως είπα εξαρτάται από τον τύπο του καρταναγνώστη!!!

----------

